# Xorg lockup: another NVidia / GLX problem

## RobR

Hey all-

Whenever I try to run a 3D app I get a hard lockup (reset required, no ssh/ctrl-alt-backspace).  Simply running "glxinfo" as a normal user or root is enough to do it.

I orginally suspected an incompatibility between the nvidia driver and xorg ( I was using unstable versions), but I have since reverted to stable versions for amd64:

- nvidia kernel and glx version 1.0.8756

- kernel version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9

- xorg-x11 version 6.8.2-r7

The output of ldd $(which glxinfo):

```
 libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0x00002b18b3503000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00002b18b3680000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00002b18b3835000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002b18b3947000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b18b3b50000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002b18b3c66000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b18b3dbf000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00002b18b3fec000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00002b18b41dc000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0x00002b18b42e8000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0x00002b18b4b66000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b18b4c67000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00002b18b4d6c000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00002b18b4e6f000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b18b33e7000)

```

Next, my xorg.conf (relevant snippets only):

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

     Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Gainward"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NvAGP" "0"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "false" 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

And finally my xorg.log file:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux broken 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Thu Jun 22 15:18:01 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 23 June 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 26 18:15:08 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Microstar"

(**) |   |-->Device "Gainward"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/freefonts,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/unifont,/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/windows/,/usr/share/fonts"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f4 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a4 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,04,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,04,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:16:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:17:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1095,3132 card 1043,8177 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0092 card 10b0,0601 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:0b:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa600000 - 0xfa7fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa800000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:18:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:22:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:23:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0092) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, I/O @ 0xbc00/7, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 15:15:38 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.70.02.13.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     MED MD7218AR (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): MED MD7218AR (CRT-0): 400 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 92); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa8fc000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfa7f8000 - 0xfa7fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfa7ffc00 - 0xfa7ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [25] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [26] 0   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [49] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [50] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

My hardware configuration:

AMD64 4400+ X2

ASUS A8N32-SLI Mobo

GeForce 7800GT (Gainward) - single card

2GB RAM

3D worked fine before I went to unstable, now simply can't get it back.  Does anyone have any clues??? I am really stuck on this.

(To rule out the possibility of a hardware problem, I have to also admit that the card works fine under windows when I'm playing HL2).

Thanks to anyone that can help!

-Rob

----------

## RobR

I haven't gotten a response from anyone here or over at nvnews.

Could someone that is using nvidia drivers on ~amd64 with any xorg version please post the output of

```

ldd $(which glxinfo)
```

I haven't found anyone that has this problem or even any hints about what to look for/check whatsoever, and I am at the point of giving up on Gentoo entirely - I really need 3d to work for a simulation program.

A side question: Can anyone recommend a different 64-bit linux distro to try out (presumably with working nvidia + glx)?

-Rob

----------

## whig

Here's my output. I don't have a dual core or SMP. Works fine.

[code]~ $ ldd $(which glxinfo)

        libglut.so.3 => /usr/lib/libglut.so.3 (0x00002abfdb59c000)

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0x00002abfdb6ea000)

        libGL.so.1 => //usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00002abfdb869000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002abfdba1f000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002abfdbb74000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002abfdbd9f000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6 (0x00002abfdbea7000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6 (0x00002abfdbfb1000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXmu.so.6 (0x00002abfdc0cb000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x00002abfdc1e4000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6 (0x00002abfdc2f5000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00002abfdc3fd000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00002abfdc5ff000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => //usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0x00002abfdc70c000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => //usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0x00002abfdcf8b000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002abfdd08d000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002abfdb480000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00002abfdd191000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00002abfdd294000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0x00002abfdd39a000)

/code]

----------

## RobR

Interesting, I noticed that the line below is quite different than mine.  I'll check to see that I don't have any unusual GCC problem (and verify that everything is using the same compiler version).  Is there any reason that - presuming I am using GCC 3.4.6 - that this could be somehow related?

-Rob

 *whig wrote:*   

> Here's my output. I don't have a dual core or SMP. Works fine.
> 
> ~ $ ldd $(which glxinfo)
> 
>         libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00002abfdc3fd000)

 

Edit: It doesn't appear to have anything to do with this, as I am using the same compiler version system wide.

----------

## RobR

I haven't gotten any responses about this, and I'm a the point of doing a complete re-install.

I would prefer to just unmerge any possibly remotely related packages that could be causing my lockup problem and re-emerge them.  Can anyone give me some pointers on what I should unmerge to basically "start over" without wiping my drive?

I've already (with no luck) unmerged and re-emerged xorg (and all related libraries I could find), nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, and mesa.  I've also downgraded xorg, nvidia-kernel  and nvidia-glx, and my kernel (I've tried several different kernel versions).

Can anyone suggest a method I could use to "start over" but not have to erase my drive?  Of course, I would prefer to just get GLX working, but I don't think that's gonna happen anymore.

-Rob

----------

## RobR

To anyone that has this same problem:

I never found a solution, and noone offered much help with troubleshooting it.  So sorry if you end up where I was, you're on your own...

----------

